# w34/70 - What can I use the yeast cake for thats not a lager?



## SBOB (19/9/16)

So to get some 'bang for your buck' I have used a couple of w34/70 packs to brew a Helles and then took a cup of the yeast cake to do a Vienna Lager

I've never re-used a yeast cake for a 3rd brew due to not brewing that often and also never doing the same brew twice, but to try taking my tight-assness to the next level I'm thinking of doing a 3rd brew

But, has anyone used the w34/70 yeast for a different style?

My first thought was a IPL but thought I would see if anyone else has some neat ideas


----------



## n87 (19/9/16)

Ive only done 2 lagers, and i have used this yeast for both.
Schwartzbeir: turned out wonderful
Baltic Porter: beautiful, got a stupendous score from the state comp.

Simply, its a lager yeast, regardless of the grain bill, it will be a lager.
There are plenty of lagers out there, find one that you like the sound of.... go for it.


----------



## neal32 (19/9/16)

w34/70 - What can I use the yeast cake for thats not a lager?

My first thought was a india pale LAGER........


----------



## Yob (19/9/16)

Rinse some and freeze it.. 

Then brew an IPA or a RIS..

Because IPA 
Because RIS


----------



## peteru (19/9/16)

You could try something like Černý Pivo.


----------



## WarmerBeer (19/9/16)

Pretzels?


----------



## droid (20/9/16)

are you interested in a sour?


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/16)

Sours are the new Quinoa. And just as ******* disgusting. 

However lager yeasts make excellent stouts. The Australian Guinnesses including the 6% Foreign extra are made on lager yeast and have been done since the 1970s.

I'd bet that Sheaf is also a lager.


----------



## droid (20/9/16)

Some palettes change over time, as do some people...


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/16)

I recommend a large batch of German Pilsener, or even a basic Aussie Pils, for Summer consumption or just to hand out when the scabs come over to use your beer.
If you hand me the Aussie pils without asking if I want one, I will take it as an insult ha ha ha
Oops, read the not a lager part. I suppose some here consider that Aussie pils is not even a beer. Kak!
Otherwise I could recommend a steam beer, American blonde, Cream ale or Dampfbier.


----------



## TheWiggman (20/9/16)

"w34/70 - What can I use the yeast cake for thats not a lager"
By definition using a lager yeast doesn't it inherently become a lager? I agree on the stout sentiments. Yeast contributes plenty towards the final character of the beer so regardless of what other ingredients you add, you're going to get a beer characterised by the lager yeast. Perhaps brew a tried and true recipe using the W34/70 to see what it contributes? An APA, Aussie pale or similar. Personally I'd try the Coopers Pale Ale recipe in the database.


----------



## NealK (20/9/16)

Baltic Porter would be a good choice if you want a lager that is different.


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/16)

TheWiggman said:


> <chop> "w34/70 - What can I use the yeast cake for thats not a lager"
> By definition using a lager yeast doesn't it inherently become a lager? I agree on the stout sentiments. Yeast contributes plenty towards the final character of the beer so regardless of what other ingredients you add, you're going to get a beer characterised by the lager yeast.,</chop>


That's what we have a category called hybrid beers, lagers fermented at ale temp, so not necessarily a lager, but some lager characteristics.
Some styles mentioned above, in my post.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/9/16)

with the yeast cake volume of viable yeast being the category of fkn heaps, id say make a pale ale or IPA and ferment low at 16c. 

the yeast is capable of making 9c - 22c and I have no doubt that at higher temps the more esters you will get.......However, when pitching much lager yeast volumes the esters are often reduced due to the growth phase being reduced and in turn less esters are formed.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/9/16)

Stick with the lagers (seeing as you have lager yeast) but move around within the various styles a bit. Seeing as you have a lot of yeast how about a Dopple Bock?


----------



## TheWiggman (20/9/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> That's what we have a category called hybrid beers, lagers fermented at ale temp, so not necessarily a lager, but some lager characteristics.
> Some styles mentioned above, in my post.


Agree but those lager hybrid styles use specific hybrid/special yeasts don't they? Steam uses california common yeast, cream ale typically uses a cream ale blend. I haven't seen many examples with a specific lager yeast to make an 'ale' as such but my experience is limited. Using a lager yeast at ale temps is a different kettle of fish though and I'm not sure if W34/70 will compliment a style well at that temp.


----------



## goatchop41 (4/10/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Agree but those lager hybrid styles use specific hybrid/special yeasts don't they? Steam uses california common yeast, cream ale typically uses a cream ale blend. I haven't seen many examples with a specific lager yeast to make an 'ale' as such but my experience is limited. Using a lager yeast at ale temps is a different kettle of fish though and I'm not sure if W34/70 will compliment a style well at that temp.


I always hesitate to mention Brulosopher on this forum, but if you take it as one data point that can provide some information (as opposed to being either gospel or completely useless, as some do), you will note that they have compared lagers brewed with WB-34/70 at lower temps and up to (I believe) ~18oC with no statistically significant detection in flavour differences (tasters/participants generally include BJCP judges, so should have acceptably robust palates).


----------



## sp0rk (4/10/16)

NealK said:


> Baltic Porter would be a good choice if you want a lager that is different.


This
Baltic Porters are delicious, I add some candi sugar to mine to up the alc and not make it super thick


----------

